# Jeff Loomis "Miles of Machines" Cover



## Chris Gardino (Dec 8, 2015)

Here is a recent cover I did of one of my favorite Jeff Loomis tunes. This performance was captured in one take by 2 angles. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cekQ1UqnSwQ

Signal Chain: D'Addarios, EMG 707s, Agile Interceptor Pro, Pro Tone JL OD, ISP Decimator II, Randall Dialvo RD100, Omega Cab, SM57, Presonus Interface 

Hope You all Enjoy!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 9, 2015)

Link's broken


----------



## Nitrobattery (Dec 14, 2015)




----------

